# Milling machine Atlas Benchtop - $1300 (Junction City, OR)



## Nogoingback (Nov 29, 2018)

https://eugene.craigslist.org/tls/d/milling-machine-atlas-benchtop/6755280166.html


----------



## Tinker2 (Nov 29, 2018)

I've been trying to get ahold of this guy for days. The email link goes to the 'friend' [posted the ad] of the 'seller' who told me to call the phone number in the ad. Have had no luck getting anyone to answer the phone. Messages left have not been returned.  FWIW.


----------

